# EHV-1 Outbreak in Spain



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (1 March 2021)

How worried should we be? Social media in the South East has comments about horses returning from Valencia where the infection is occurring.


----------



## Nicnac (1 March 2021)

I know of a horse in Ashford Kent who has Equine Flu - not sure if it's EHV-1 or 'normal' flu.  Apparently picked up whilst out hacking?  Yard closed and contained and they've gone public.  There are a lot of rumours and somebody just asked whether one of the reasons Badminton cancelled could be due to worries around EHV-1 amongst all the other C-19 shite going on.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (1 March 2021)

Most up to date info on it.
https://www.worldofshowjumping.com/...ous-EHV-1-outbreak-in-Europe-for-decades.html


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (1 March 2021)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Most up to date info on it.
https://www.worldofshowjumping.com/...ous-EHV-1-outbreak-in-Europe-for-decades.html

Click to expand...

Sounds ominous....


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (1 March 2021)

Bit of confusion over Barroca too, a Facebook post says cancelled due to the outbreak of EHV-1 but the organisers have replied saying this isn't the case.


----------



## Squeak (1 March 2021)

I really really hope they manage to contain this.  Do we know if riders purposefully moved their horses to avoid the restrictions/ quarantine?  Or was it an accident in that the horses had already been transported before they realised about the outbreak?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (1 March 2021)

France has now stopped comps till 28th March 
https://www.worldofshowjumping.com/...elled-in-France-until-28th-of-March-2021.html


----------



## teapot (1 March 2021)

All FEI comps stopped on the continent

https://eventingnation.com/fei-canc...gYGsGVHqpf7cC_Z_pTUTegggsTRApul684Qup-BcfhEt4


----------



## Squeak (2 March 2021)

Oh dear, another blow for international riders.  

From a selfish point of view as all the restrictions currently seem to be until March 28th, hopefully there wont need to be any bans in the UK.


----------



## sport horse (2 March 2021)

It is very very serious.  At least 4 horses dead and 85 horses showing symptoms at Valencia. It is the neurological strai of EHV1 which causes anything from illness to paralysis to death. Having seen the videos I doubt any badly affected horse will ever be the same - even it it recovers.  Quite a few riders have packed up and left the tours and are heading back to the UK. Many supposedly without health papers which do not seem to be checked coming back into UK although are avidly scrutinised on the way out. As the incubation period is 20 days any of these horses could be carrying the virus.

Defra are not interested as it is, amazingly, not a notifiable illness.  If this gets hold in the UK it will shut down any hope of re starting competitions but could well kill a lot of horses. There is a Facbook group trying to campaign to 'Close the borders' - if the horses were not permitted to return to UK until tested negative then we have a chance to keep the virus out of the country.

Please can you contact your MP now to rally them around. Also any press contacts etc etc.

Rattle every cage and door you can - now. Tomorrow may be too late.

If you want to read more go to Facebook UKSJ and/BSJA pages where you will be able to catch up.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (2 March 2021)

Sport Horse - Do you have a link to the Facebook page?


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 March 2021)

I’m rather befuddled that UK riders were allowed out to Europe to compete during Covid lockdown, let alone now being able to bring a very nasty equine virus back with them.


----------



## muddybay (2 March 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			I’m rather befuddled that UK riders were allowed out to Europe to compete during Covid lockdown, let alone now being able to bring a very nasty equine virus back with them.
		
Click to expand...

And it won't be their fault when they bring it back


----------



## teapot (2 March 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			I’m rather befuddled that UK riders were allowed out to Europe to compete during Covid lockdown, let alone now being able to bring a very nasty equine virus back with them.
		
Click to expand...

Different rules if you come under ‘elite’ for sport.


----------



## muddybay (2 March 2021)

teapot said:



			Different rules if you come under ‘elite’ for sport.
		
Click to expand...

But some of them aren't even elite and are competing at 1.10/1.15


----------



## teapot (2 March 2021)

muddybay said:



			But some of them aren't even elite and are competing at 1.10/1.15
		
Click to expand...

Some may not even be based in the UK full time. 

The Funnells/Whitakers/Stockdale jnr/even the Prices will all count under elite for being in Spain or Portugal, even if jumping the smaller classes.


----------



## muddybay (2 March 2021)

teapot said:



			Some may not even be based in the UK full time.

The Funnells/Whitakers/Stockdale jnr/even the Prices will all count under elite for being in Spain or Portugal, even if jumping the smaller classes.
		
Click to expand...

it does just seem at the moment that the higher class 'big' equestrian names are able to go out to compete and potentially bring home viruses that could stop us amateurs competing at home


----------



## sport horse (2 March 2021)

The Bouncing Bog Trotter said:



			Sport Horse - Do you have a link to the Facebook page?
		
Click to expand...


Facebook - UKSJ and/BSJA loads of threads and some scary videos.

 The argument as to whether they should be there in the first place can wait - we need to stop them coming back into the UK without negative EHV tests.


----------



## sport horse (2 March 2021)

muddybay said:



			it does just seem at the moment that the higher class 'big' equestrian names are able to go out to compete and potentially bring home viruses that could stop us amateurs competing at home
		
Click to expand...

  Absolutely yes!  Will they stick to any non compulsory isolation?  Best to act fast and stop them getting back with negative tests.  Please e mail your MP/contact any influential people you can and rattle every cage. We must protect our horses.


----------



## teapot (2 March 2021)

muddybay said:



			it does just seem at the moment that the higher class 'big' equestrian names are able to go out to compete and potentially bring home viruses that could stop us amateurs competing at home
		
Click to expand...

You could say that about flu or strangles though, regardless of an EHV outbreak. You risk catching something every time you take your horse out. I actually think Covid has proved just how little people actually think/care/register about biosecurity on their yards...  (and yes I have seen what it takes to do quarantine for potential EHV risk - was very close to the UK outbreak last year).

At the end of the day elite/professional sport helps us more mortals, as we do them.  It's a debate for another day though!


----------



## muddybay (2 March 2021)

teapot said:



			You could say that about flu or strangles though, regardless of an EHV outbreak. You risk catching something every time you take your horse out. I actually think Covid has proved just how little people actually think/care/register about biosecurity on their yards...  (and yes I have seen what it takes to do quarantine for potential EHV risk - was very close to the UK outbreak last year).

At the end of the day elite/professional sport helps us more mortals, as we do them.  It's a debate for another day though!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for sounding confrontational it's an issue I'm passionate about as I saw a young horse get herpes and completely break down


----------



## Squeak (2 March 2021)

I'm not sure I agree with not letting them back in to the country if this is where they live (ideally they wouldn't have left the venue without the relevant certificate) as they could end up in a very difficult situation but I do think they should be very carefully monitored when they're back in the country and have to do relevant quarantines with their full yard.


----------



## ester (2 March 2021)

And they’d need to find somewhere to have them.


----------



## EASTIE17 (2 March 2021)

How effective is vaccination? And how readily available is it from your local vet?


----------



## Squeak (2 March 2021)

EASTIE17 said:



			How effective is vaccination? And how readily available is it from your local vet?
		
Click to expand...

My understanding is that it's not effective against the neurological strain and it should be fairly readily available from your local vet.


----------



## EASTIE17 (2 March 2021)

This could end the start of any season irrespective of the COVID situation. And rightly so but it sounds like we could be taking steps now to stop it becoming a disaster. Thought we might have learnt something from the COVID mess but our instinct seems to be not to act until the thing we could prevent by acting, actually happens.


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 March 2021)

Horses in potential contact should have remained in situ in quarantine, not disperse across Europe.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (2 March 2021)

The easiest thing to stop this would be to name and shame any rider bringing back horses from those shows without the appropriate quarantine and health certification which some of them apparently left without. Threats of banning from competing due to bad publicity and bringing the sport into disrepute is something the governing bodies could use to stop this. So who are they?


----------



## Squeak (2 March 2021)

Sussexbythesea said:



			The easiest thing to stop this would be to name and shame any rider bringing back horses from those shows without the appropriate quarantine and health certification which some of them apparently left without. Threats of banning from competing due to bad publicity and bringing the sport into disrepute is something the governing bodies could use to stop this. So who are they?
		
Click to expand...

I think you'd need to be very sure that the riders had moved their horses knowing about EHV before doing this and if so whether they were moving them to quarantine them and if they transported them safely.  

I'm unclear whether riders had returned home/ moved horses before they knew about EHV or did they know about EHV and move their horses so that they could still compete?


----------



## Squeak (2 March 2021)

EASTIE17 said:



			This could end the start of any season irrespective of the COVID situation. And rightly so but it sounds like we could be taking steps now to stop it becoming a disaster. Thought we might have learnt something from the COVID mess but our instinct seems to be not to act until the thing we could prevent by acting, actually happens.
		
Click to expand...


I agree swift action whilst the UK is still in lockdown seems very sensible.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (2 March 2021)

The video that Christophe Schlotty shared just shows how far owners will go to help their horses, the Manitou was there for ages, brave horse, hope it continues to recover.

There is uproar from grassroots to top end over this, the UKSJ is being pushed hard and the FEI too.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (2 March 2021)

Squeak said:



			I think you'd need to be very sure that the riders had moved their horses knowing about EHV before doing this and if so whether they were moving them to quarantine them and if they transported them safely.  

I'm unclear whether riders had returned home/ moved horses before they knew about EHV or did they know about EHV and move their horses so that they could still compete?
		
Click to expand...

Well I wasn’t there and I know about the outbreak and regardless of what I knew when I left I would know now that I could potentially be bringing back a deadly disease.


----------



## Squeak (2 March 2021)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Well I wasn’t there and I know about the outbreak and regardless of what I knew when I left I would know now that I could potentially be bringing back a deadly disease.
		
Click to expand...

But we don't know that they haven't acted appropriately since and we don't know enough about who left when and why to know if it would be justified at this stage to say that anyone who had already left did it for the wrong reasons. 

If a rider did remove their horses knowingly and travelled them elsewhere without relevant precautions in place then I agree that there should be big consequences.


----------



## ester (2 March 2021)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Well I wasn’t there and I know about the outbreak and regardless of what I knew when I left I would know now that I could potentially be bringing back a deadly disease.
		
Click to expand...


So you quarantine once you’re back or do people want them them to stop en route?


----------



## Nicnac (2 March 2021)

Only one Brit entered and two Irish riders competing in Valencia but they could be based anywhere.  Most other European nationalities and a couple of US riders were there. 

Belgian media state that the virus is in England.... I really hope it's not! Definitely in Belgium unfortunately   Equibel Facebook page.


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 March 2021)

Nothing yet showing on the Tell Tail ( Boehringer Ingelheim) notifications text alert.

Last confirmed case of EHV-1 neuro in UK was in Bucks in June 2020


----------



## Sussexbythesea (2 March 2021)

ester said:



			So you quarantine once you’re back or do people want them them to stop en route?
		
Click to expand...

Whatever it takes.  What do you suggest?


----------



## sport horse (2 March 2021)

www.worldofshowjumping.com is a good place to start.  I undestand that some riders went from tour to tour. There are now two cases in Doha - horses that were in Valencia and flew on in a plane load to Doha. Please god no horses were infected on that plane. I understand that riders have left other tours in Spain en route to GB - possibly without health papers which it seems are rarely checked coming from EU to GB but take hours to check the other way about since Brexit.

It is a bubble about to burst. Not only the competition horses - horses in transit stay in the same overnight stabling which is certainly notnormally cleaned/disinfected between lorry loads in/out.  If it reaches GB, and there are multiple people trying to pressurise the authorities to close the borders to all horses until quarantined and/or negaative tested, then this season could well be lost toa ll horse sport, racing and stud work.


----------



## teapot (2 March 2021)

BEF statement here: https://www.britishequestrian.org.uk/news/ehv-1-outbreak-in-valencia-and-several-other-eu-countries

The BS pdf is brilliant - quarantined at home, and no horses to leave the yard for 28 days. Perhaps BS should have been put in charge of Covid...


----------



## ester (3 March 2021)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Whatever it takes.  What do you suggest?
		
Click to expand...

I'd be happy with quarantining at home once back (which appears to be the plan now) which is why I was asking what others wanted as that's not a zero risk so perhaps not 'whatever it takes' to others.


----------



## TheMule (3 March 2021)

There are some eventers on the Spanish tour entered for the Elite events later this month. It will be interesting to see if BE take a similar stand as BS as currently they are perfectly entitled to do this


----------



## Cragrat (3 March 2021)

Does anyone know  where the particular strain in the Valencia outbreak came from?  Was it brought in with a competing horse? Or did it mutate there?


----------



## sport horse (3 March 2021)

teapot said:



			BEF statement here: https://www.britishequestrian.org.uk/news/ehv-1-outbreak-in-valencia-and-several-other-eu-countries

The BS pdf is brilliant - quarantined at home, and no horses to leave the yard for 28 days. Perhaps BS should have been put in charge of Covid...
		
Click to expand...

I think if you knew the presuure put on BS and BEf to get a statement, you would probably not want them to be in charge of Covid. Also BS is the only one of the disciplines not to make any recompense to its members for the lack of sport over the past year. Full subs and registration fees expected.


----------



## teapot (4 March 2021)

sport horse said:



			I think if you knew the presuure put on BS and BEf to get a statement, you would probably not want them to be in charge of Covid. Also BS is the only one of the disciplines not to make any recompense to its members for the lack of sport over the past year. Full subs and registration fees expected. 

Click to expand...

If it’s the same pressure required for other aspects of the industry then I do know!

Even so, the BS response that BE have now adopted is a lot better than we’re used to seeing.

Can’t comment on fees/costs.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (10 March 2021)

Keysoe have issued a statement saying a horse has tested positive for EHV-1 in a neighbouring yard. Sad times and I wish every affected horse a speedy recovery and anyone affected by this has my best wishes.


----------



## Squeak (10 March 2021)

I think that the Keysoe case is the Respiratory strain rather than the neurological one.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (10 March 2021)

EHV-1 , just no neurological symptoms fortunately.


----------



## poiuytrewq (10 March 2021)

Am I correct in thinking that EHV-1 is EHV-1 though and it’s simply a case of that some horses are lucky and just don’t develop the neurological symptoms. 
Is this a horse that’s been abroad?


----------



## teapot (10 March 2021)

poiuytrewq said:



			Am I correct in thinking that EHV-1 is EHV-1 though and it’s simply a case of that some horses are lucky and just don’t develop the neurological symptoms.
Is this a horse that’s been abroad?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.britishequestrian.org.uk/news/bef-update-ehv-1-cases-in-bedfordshire


----------



## poiuytrewq (10 March 2021)

So this is a completely unrelated case then? They still state no British horses have returned to the UK


----------



## Lexi 123 (11 March 2021)

Nicnac said:



			Only one Brit entered and two Irish riders competing in Valencia but they could be based anywhere.  Most other European nationalities and a couple of US riders were there. 

Belgian media state that the virus is in England.... I really hope it's not! Definitely in Belgium unfortunately   Equibel Facebook page.
		
Click to expand...

The two Irish riders are based in Ireland there  are  in Meath  But they are going to isolate the horses .


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (11 March 2021)

It isn't only competition horses that can spread the virus. Travelling back from long distance shows involves overnight stays, without sufficient bio-security measures in place it would be easy for an infected horse to pass on that infection in a stopover. Horse imports haven't stopped. EHV-1 is more likely to enter the country via sales horses.


----------



## sport horse (11 March 2021)

poiuytrewq said:



			So this is a completely unrelated case then? They still state no British horses have returned to the UK[/QUOT

A lot of GB competition horses have returned to the UK and as far as I know they are all isolating in accordance with the BEF/FEI guidleines. 

More worrying is that many dealers are still importing horses, failing to isolate and are advertising them for sale. If someone buys one and takes it off to their livery yard you have a perfect storm waiting to happen - and it will.  If you or anyone in your yard/environs brings a new horse that has been imported from mainland Europe please try and make sure that preferably it comes nowhere near any other horses  or is at least isolated and tested for EHV1.  This disease has killed 12 horses so far and infected more than one hundred and it has spread from Spain to Holland, Belgium,France, Germany and Doha. It must be contained and the best way is to stop all horse movement.

If this virus takes hold it will not only stop any hope of competing for months, but it will severely impact on stud farms who are just about to open for the year and racing.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Goldenstar (11 March 2021)

The last outbreak near here was a low end dealer bringing horses from Romania .


----------



## NA85ISH (17 March 2021)

We have had a confirmed case of EHV-1 (reported on our local vets page) in Gateshead and a friend has confirmed her horse has tested positive in durham has EHV-4
I am being a bit dim here but are the different numbers 1/2/3/4 actually a different type of the virus?


----------



## Fern007 (17 March 2021)

Read about the Scottish outbreak this morning.  Looks like they are keeping their eye in 9 horses.


----------



## Caski (17 March 2021)

teapot said:



			Some may not even be based in the UK full time.

The Funnells/Whitakers/Stockdale jnr/even the Prices will all count under elite for being in Spain or Portugal, even if jumping the smaller classes.
		
Click to expand...

Local semi pro yard has had horses come back having done enough (won) and they are turned out next to a bridleway.... ummmmmmm


----------



## Jeni the dragon (18 March 2021)

The Dick Vet Hospital is currently closed due to having a case in.


----------



## Keith_Beef (18 March 2021)

NA85ISH said:



			We have had a confirmed case of EHV-1 (reported on our local vets page) in Gateshead and a friend has confirmed her horse has tested positive in durham has EHV-4
I am being a bit dim here but are the different numbers 1/2/3/4 actually a different type of the virus?
		
Click to expand...

From what I've recently read (since our instructor talked to us about preventing cases from being brough onto the yard), EHV-1 and EHV-4 are two distinct but closely related viruses.
Wikipedia articles here and here, and another article here.

It seems that EHV-1 and EHV-4 are still used as abbreviations, though the names of the viruses have recently been changed.

Equine herpesvirus 1 (EHV-1) is now Equid alphaherpesvirus 1
Equine herpesvirus 4 (EHV-4) is now Equid alphaherpesvirus 4


----------



## tristar (18 March 2021)

anyone know if there is any cases in ireland? cause we are getting one picked up by an international transporter on saturday and am a bit worried , but will be talking to them tomorrow about concerns and precautions,, will be sanitizing nostrils etc

but there are different strains of the virus,  i have had mares vaccinated against the abortion strain


----------

